# B-24 Liberator Video



## captlou (Apr 12, 2011)

Here is a link to a B-24 video with some good archive footage (some B-17 in here too) with furious machine gun action and seldom seen operational footage. This is combined with footage of restored B-24 to give the viewer a nice look at this great old airplane. If you like the the B-24 this is your fix.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDGKiHgnzp4_


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool video.


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2011)

Good stuff.


----------

